# Steiner Optics Super Opportunities



## gr8fuldoug (Jan 14, 2017)

*Steiner Optics Super Opportunities*

Here's all the Steiner Optics you've been looking for. Just add to cart to see the prices you never thought possible 

Predator 8x42 & 10x42 Predator Binoculars:
• HD GLASS
• PREDATOR DIAMOND COATING
• LIGHTWEIGHT DESIGN
• WATERPROOF & FOGPROOF

T1028 10x28 & T1042 10x42 Binoculars - These tactical binoculars reflect hard-won experience with features, ergonomics and visual excellence that are unsurpassed anywhere, and rugged reliability that can survive anything. 

Predator 4 2.5-10x42 E3, Predator 4 4-16x50 E3 & Predator 4 6-24x50 E3 Riflescopes - THE NEW PREDATOR 4 RIFLESCOPES OFFERS A COMPACT, LIGHTWEIGHT DESIGN WHILE PROVIDING THE MILITARY RUGGEDNESS AND DURABILITY YOU’VE COME TO EXPECT FROM STEINER!

P4Xi 1-4x24 - V2 - G1 Riflescope - This scope features a proven and versatile 4x zoom system with a true 1x that is perfect for close-quarters engagements and 400-yard accuracy at the highest magnification. Now updated with a G1 illuminated reticle and locking diopter.

T5Xi Tactical 5-25x56 - SCR & T5Xi 5-25x56 - SCR MOA Riflescopes - 5X ZOOM provides maximum range at the high end, wider field of view at the low end without any tunneling effect. 

Micro Reflex Sight - MRS - The new 1x MRS Micro Reflex Sight lets operators engage targets with both eyes open, for wider peripheral vision, greater situational awareness, and faster response—critical when engaging moving targets. 

MPS Micro Pistol Sight - At only 2.05 oz, the MPS is incredibly compact and lightweight while offering Steiner quality glass and a robust feature set including: 8 brightness levels, auto-off after 13 hours and 13,000 hours of battery life.

Nighthunter S35 - Experience exceptional performance on the darkest of nights with crisp, clear images with the Steiner S35 Nighthunter thermal riflescope, powered by Quantum Vision.

Nighthunter H35 Thermal Handheld - Designed to operate in all conditions you might encounter in the field, Nighthunter delivers exceptional performance on the darkest of nights with crisp, clear images in a reliable thermal optic.

Also, check out our *Father's Day Sale* through June 20th

Please take a look at * Our May Newsletter

Check out our new Just Arrived Section, New Daily Flash Sale as well as our Latest Flyer *

We appreciate all the orders and support. Please stay well and safe.

*If there is anything you're looking for please give us a call at 516-217-1000. It is always our pleasure to speak with you.* Always give a call to discuss options and what would be best for your needs

Have a great day & please follow us on Instagram at gr8fuldoug1 

Thank you for your continued support.
If there is anything else that we can assist you with please let us know.

Camera Land
720 Old Bethpage Road
Old Bethpage, NY 11804
516-217-1000
Please visit our web site @ www.cameralandny.com


----------

